# Screen Shots



## Pepper (Oct 21, 2020)

How do you do this?  I've seen @debodun mention it a few times.  Sounds familiar, like I used to do this.  If so, obviously I forgot how.  I have Windows 7.  Thanks.


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 21, 2020)

You can use the key combo CTRL + PRT SCRN to capture what's on your screen.  If you use Firefox browser, it has a built in screen capture function.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 21, 2020)

Where does it go when you've captured it?  How do I view it?  Thanks, CM.  I use Chrome.


----------



## Gardenlover (Oct 21, 2020)

CTRL + PRT SCRN copies it to your clipboard. You can then paste the image into your favorite editor.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 21, 2020)

I have a clipboard?  Where's that, GL?  I have also seen to use Windows + PRT SCRN.  No that's wrong, I meant ALT


----------



## Pepper (Oct 21, 2020)

@Gardenlover 
Thanks, CM & GL
I have installed an app called 'Clip Clip' to allow for a clipboard as it doesn't look like it's handy on my antique.  I'll practice!


----------



## jujube (Oct 21, 2020)

OK, sounding stupid......what is the "print screen" key?  I don't have anything on my keyboard that specifically says "print screen".  Is it one of the "F" keys?


----------



## Pepper (Oct 21, 2020)

It's 'PRT SCRN' @jujube.  It's to the right of your lettered/numbered keys.  Mine is top/left button.  Look at me helping you!  The blind leading the blind, duh.


----------



## officerripley (Oct 21, 2020)

What I use after hitting the Print Screen key, is to open up Microsoft Paint, hit Paste & then print it from there.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 21, 2020)

my son taught me how
it was not anything above
tell u later


----------



## jerry old (Oct 21, 2020)

Tv say 4th graders help their parents out with pc probles-brave new world?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 22, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Tv say 4th graders help their parents out with pc probles-brave new world?


----------



## Pepper (Oct 23, 2020)

Okay.  Was going to get to this sooner, but I kept on forgetting what to do.  I finally remembered after being told twice:
When you're at START, which lists all your programs, press & you will see on the bottom a Search bar. Type in Snipping.  Something called Snipping Tool will appear.  Click it & it will give you simple instructions on copying the page you want saved, which will be saved in Pictures.  Sorry I kept you all waiting with baited breath 

Now I, too, can do Screenshots.  The End.

The


----------

